# Recomping: Fact or Fiction



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 15, 2016)

I've heard advanced lifters state they've done it, just as I've heard deflated balloon-lookin' dudes state they've done it successfully.

Is recomping realistically possible? Eating at or around maintenance/TDEE with the goal of simultaneously losing fat and building new muscle over the course of a hearty amount of time.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes. I've done it. Most of us have.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 15, 2016)

What Tool said, yea. Key element is time. You're not going to add a fawk-ton of mass and the fat loss will come more slowly than if you were on a pure cut. 

Certainly though it is possible & I'll even say common for experienced lifters.


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2016)

Possible, yes but there are several factors I personally can say I have seen from myself and others. First off, most people are guessing. You'd need to be in a bodpod a few times to really know. But you can look at other factors that will get you close. Guys need to get on a scale, get a tape out and measure. A few before and after pics will help providing they are taken the the same way.

Another thing that is always left out of the discussion is where you are at with your game when you start. It's no big deal for someone who has a year of training in; 10 years and it gets a little harder. All this is assuming you're going at it naturally. AAS can stack the cards in your favor if you're at the top end of your game.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 15, 2016)

I gained 20 pounds and lost 2 inches around my waist on a Spongy recomp.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 15, 2016)

Depends on the scenario.

Like Snake said, you'll find plenty of beginners who can recomp at maintenance and even gain significant muscle (3-4 pounds) on a small deficit - pretty easy to achieve at this stage.
AAS obviously helps make it a lot easier due to the partitioning benefits we all know about - many guys here will attest to the benefits of tren in particular for this purpose.

Now advanced natural athletes...that's where it becomes very, very difficult. 
These guys add 2-3 pounds of legit muscle per year if they're lucky so expecting them to achieve any sort of recomp is asking for a hell of a lot. IME it can be done with the right manipulations here and there...but I don't see it as an efficient use of your time.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 15, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> I've heard advanced lifters state they've done it, just as I've heard deflated balloon-lookin' dudes state they've done it successfully.
> 
> Is recomping realistically possible? Eating at or around maintenance/TDEE with the goal of simultaneously losing fat and building new muscle over the course of a hearty amount of time.



Sure it's possible. If you ride that TDEE line just right, you can lose fat and build muscle at the same time and keep around the same weight.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 15, 2016)

I did it with some help from a well balanced diet and tren


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 15, 2016)

I agree with everyone above. Recomp..get on the proper diet and train like an animal and ur body should recomp. It might take longer for others but it's completely plausible.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 15, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> I gained 20 pounds and lost 2 inches around my waist on a Spongy recomp.



with a guy like spongy and tes/tren/var its possible, but your diet will need to be spot on.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 15, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Depends on the scenario.
> 
> Like Snake said, you'll find plenty of beginners who can recomp at maintenance and even gain significant muscle (3-4 pounds) on a small deficit - pretty easy to achieve at this stage.
> AAS obviously helps make it a lot easier due to the partitioning benefits we all know about - many guys here will attest to the benefits of tren in particular for this purpose.
> ...



Zilla who is that in your avatar?


----------



## bvs (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes its possible, but its hard to get everything just right at first


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't even agree that any sort of strict dieting is needed with drugs... low test, high tren and a line of drol will recomp you like a mother****er.  I think your training intensities are more important with drugs in the equation.

Naturally... whats that mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 16, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I agree with everyone above. Recomp..get on the proper diet and train like an animal and ur body should recomp. It might take longer for others but it's completely plausible.



You look retarded big in that avi man....


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You look retarded big in that avi man....



Thanks pillar..I didn't even see u said big I thought u just called me retarded lol. I woulda taken both as a compliment.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 25, 2016)

[Slight Bump]

So I've been eating right at maintenance for 2 weeks now (relatively low carb for me as well) and feel like death. Strength going down, but look a tad bit tighter.

As a natural (for now), if I'm only able to put on 2-3 lbs of muscle a year would the more effective tactic be the traditional bulk/cut or riding out a recomp?

I like the idea of staying leaner year-round, but if it's going to impact muscle gain that greatly then probably not worth it.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2016)

If you haven't yet, take a look at my recomp guide in the dieting section.


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 25, 2016)

Spongy said:


> If you haven't yet, take a look at my recomp guide in the dieting section.



Great read, laid alot of my qualms to rest.

Would you personally advise recomping over bulk/cut if I'm in no rush for results?

Also: A big factor to this is that one is making incremental progress in the gym (increasing weight, reps, etc.) right?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 25, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Great read, laid alot of my qualms to rest.
> 
> Would you personally advise recomping over bulk/cut if I'm in no rush for results?
> 
> Also: A big factor to this is that one is making incremental progress in the gym (increasing weight, reps, etc.) right?





just 1 thing.  A recomp is going to take a long time in retrospect to a cut or bulk......cuz your doing both at the same time.  Food choices will need to be spot on.  Next being on cycle will make it 3x easier, but thats not to say you cannot do it natty.  

I see your newer here, look around a good while make sure you really have a handle on things.  



GL man


----------

